# BOOMTOWN ISTANBUL, TURKEY



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice city and the skyline is quite getting massive.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Walking around in Bomonti District*

May 20 2013; _all pictures taken by myself_.


IMG_1971 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1990 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1956 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1999 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1954 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_2000 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1949 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1957 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Walking around in Levent District*

May 20 2013; _all pictures taken by myself_.


IMG_1755 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1757 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1868 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1873 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1882 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1889 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1904 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1892 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1905 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1922 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1943 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Walking around in Maslak District*

May 20 2013; _all pictures taken by myself_.


IMG_1763 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1744 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1747 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1746 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1749 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1730 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1722 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1709 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1729 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1678 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1668 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A very different Istanbul than the one I'm expecting on my visit to the city in September.

I'll be staying in Sultanahmet.


----------



## Buffalo Soldier (Jun 13, 2009)

Spend 2 days max in Sultanahmed/Fatih. Then go to Kadiköy, Ortaköy, Besiktas, Beyoglu, Cihangir, and if you want skyscrapers also Levent (saphire tower observation deck). If you have the time Pierre Loti in Eyüp, Camlica hill, or one of the Princes Islands.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*View from Sapphire Tower's obeservation deck*

May 20 2013; _all pictures taken by myself_.


IMG_1776 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1766 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1773 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1823 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1825 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1826 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1827 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1844 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1864 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very impressive!


----------



## Skywalker1994 (Sep 23, 2012)

Could anyone tell me what has happened with "Diamond of Istanbul" in Maslak, please? It's kinda urgent to know...


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Wish I was able to see more of these districts. Only visited Levent and Sisli briefly, and missed the Sapphire Tower, because my travel companion was too tired.


----------



## Rckr88 (Nov 25, 2012)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

simply amazing job, thanks Jakob


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Really nice presentation! I visited Istanbul earlier this year but I didn't have the opportunity to see half of these buildings, only made brief visits to Levent and Sisli.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*View from Cloud 34 on top of Hilton Bomonti Hotel*

February 7 2014; _all pictures taken by myself_.


IMG_2691 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_2692 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_2695 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_2698 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_2701 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_2716 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_2715 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Zorlu Center*

I visited the newly opened Zorlu Center and was amazed by the awesome architecture of this huge place. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did!

Saturday Febuary 8; _pictures taken by myself_:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

wow! those U/C's are fast changing the city's skyline.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

the development and construction of those tall buildings are quite remarkable.
I love this city which is becoming a city of contrast - - the old city and the the modern one.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Interesting! 

I was wondering.... how pedestrian-friendly are these new areas? Is there life in the new streets? Or are they mostly designed for cars and drivers and inward-looking shopping malls? Which one is the liveliest of these new business areas? 

Here in Mexico City, the Santa Fe area, in particular, is full of exciting and some visually striking towers, but the area is impossible to navigate on foot, and it feels isolated... even hostile to pedestrians. 
(Check it out here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=218732&page=2 if you're interested... mostly in Spanish)


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

^^ There are sidewalks along all streets and - in contrast to Mexico City - the buildings, plazas and centers are not isolated. As Buyukdere Avenue is a busy street, the municipality built footbridges at some points. In the case of Zorlu Center, there is a 300 meters passage underground from Gayrettepe Metro Station. However, this is a rapidly changing area and there are construction sites literally everywhere. Consequently, some foodpaths got battered by the building lots and need a reconstruction as soon as the constructions are completed. In addition, there is a lack of general planning in Istanbul, and, as a result, both streets and sidewalks seem too narrow in some places.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photo updates Jacob


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Walking around in Nişantaşı District*

August 18th 2014; _all pictures taken by myself._


DSCN3004 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2971 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2978 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2995 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN3006 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2992 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2980 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2984 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN3002 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2996 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2970 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2997 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2974 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2994 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2969 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN3001 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2983 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2999 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2979 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2982 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2975 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2968 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Istanbul - a city of such contrasts..... Love it.....


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! What a city, just can't wait to visit. Stunning pics mate! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, stunning, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Walking around in Levent District*

August 17th 2014; _all pictures taken by myself_.


DSCN2760 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2762 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2765 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2952 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2918 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2959 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2954 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2924 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2966 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2961 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


DSCN2759 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice updates, a shame I didn't see all these roads but the city is big after all1 

I found it very hard to walk around in the Levent district, much because of all construction works, heavy traffic, and lack of pavements and crosswalks. At least during our visit last year it was like that.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*View from Sporcu Park*

September 12th 2014; _all pictures taken by myself._


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Helicopter Tour over Istanbul*

September 14th 2014; _all pictures taken by myself._



*Sultan Ahmet Mosque / Blue Mosque:*









*Aya Sofia and Aya Irini:*









*Hippodrome with the Obelisks:*









*Topkapi Palace:*









*Topkapi Palace:*









*Dolmabahçe Palace:*









*Valens Aqueduct and Şehzade Mosque:*









*Maiden's Tower:*









*Taksim Square and Gezi Park:*









*Taksim Square and Gezi Park:*









*Istiklal Avenue:*









*Karaköy and Galata District with Galata Tower:*









*Karaköy District and Galata Tower:*









*Maritime Museum and Shangri-La Hotel in Besiktas District:*









*Four Seasons Bosphorus Hotel in Besiktas District:*









*Üsküdar District:*









*Bosphorus Bridge:*









*Bosphorus Bridge:*









*Bosphorus Bridge:*









*Rumeli Fortress and Bosphorus University:*









*Anadolu Fortress:*









*Küçüksu Palace:*









*Fatih Sultan Mehmet Bridge:*









*Maslak Financial District:*









*Maslak Financial District:*









*Maslak Financial District:*









*Kanlica District and Hidiv Palace on the left:*









*Beykoz District:*









*Moda District:*









*The Golden Horn:*









*The Golden Horn and Sultanahmet Peninsula:*









*Harbiye District:*









*Şişli District:*









*Trump Towers in Şişli District:*









*Gayrettepe District:*









*Levent Financial District:*









*Levent Financial District:*









*Levent Financial District:*









*Sapphire Tower in Levent Financial District:*









*Bomonti District:*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the fabulous pictures. What a city!


----------



## juan.83 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful landscape, Beautiful city!


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

Truly beautiful


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool shots and gorgeous city as well.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

mg:..In the air or on the ground Istanbul....astounds...me/us..:shocked::happy::shocked::happy::shocked:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

This is gorgeous. I love both aerial views and street level views!!! :banana:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*View from Point Tower*

September 13th 2014; _all pictures taken by myself._


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

Fantastic pictures of an amazing city. Great work!


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Kanyon*

September 14th 2014; _all pictures taken by myself._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting - but cannot imagine me spending any time there when in Istanbul.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

very nice city...streets are clean, lots of classy shops and yes, sleek buildings.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Zorlu Center*

September 15th 2014; _all pictures taken by myself._


----------

